# Second Attempt At Spawning



## TheKingsFish (Jan 8, 2011)

Okay...

So after our first attempt went well, the professor at the university was so excited by the early footage of spawning and fry that she wants more. In fact, we got to talking double-tails and she was curious to see what would happen if we combined those genes with that of a crown tail.

You've probably all seen the pictures Starving_Poet posted of Ariel a couple months ago: the pretty blue double tail (either super-delta or half moon...really not sure which) with the white butterfly...he's the custodial parent for this project.

The female we have in mind is a very dark bodied (almost black) crown tail with purple iridescence and fins.

We know the finnage in the offspring is going to be messy, but nobody is going to care about that where these guys will be going.

Hopefully this works out. We currently have Hermione floating in the chimney, being acclimated to the water. It took him a while, but Ariel has finally realized that there's something moving in the container floating in the big glass object in his tank.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Good luck.....look forward to hearing more about your project.....

I am of the opinion that there is nothing wrong with mixing tail types as long as you understand that you may or may not get messy fins and have a plan for the offspring....if not for the courage of some people to go outside the box...... we wouldn't have some of the tail types we have today......

I love the double tails and what they bring to the table....I use them a lot to get wider dorsal fins

I have found that more people want a unique pet than a fish that meets standard that they have no clue about to start....more people want a pet than to show the fish, however, some/not all- of the IBC members that are deep into standards and shows try to discourage some spawning mixes due to feeling that is dirties the gene pool......as long as the breeder is honest about how the fish was created I don't see how that would be a problem for IBC members that show/breed fish especially since they usually don't get their fish from a pet shop to start or from unknown breeders.......

Its easy to buy and spawn siblings with known genetics that breed true to continue someone else line....but its a challenge to create your own unique line you can call your own.....

Spawning the mystery genetic to see what you will get can sometimes be a lot of fun and very rewarding.....you never know what you will get, granted you do have to cull a bit harder and it can take longer to reach your goal...but thats half the fun......as long as you are a responsible and respectful keeper.......and often once you are bitten by the breeding bug it will lead you to other species of fish and/or to the IBC and breeding more genetic stable/known lines and get deeply involved in shows and showing your fish and maybe intro that unique Betta that you created......

This is a strongly debated subject...mixing tail types......but it is usually from breeders that only want you to buy and spawn their line......but some IBC members are brave and think outside the box waiting for the next HM......or secretly creating their own....lol.....


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Ive seen DTCT's before on aquabid, they look alright on there, even though I believe theyre 2-4th generation. Pictures, please!


----------



## StarvingPoet (Dec 28, 2010)

*Spawness!*

They've started embracing! No eggs yet, but they've only tried a couple times. She's very insistant. LOL Hopefully he gets in right soon.


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

yes! lots of pictures!


----------



## StarvingPoet (Dec 28, 2010)

An hour and forty-five minutes and they're still going. Lots of eggs falling now though. At first she was the only one collecting them, but he's clued in now. They are slowing filling up the nest with lots of little specks. Yay! Can't wait for them to hatch. 
And not to worry... lots of pictures are being taken.


----------



## TheKingsFish (Jan 8, 2011)

Pictures coming soon. Looks like roughly 40-60 eggs, but he keeps moving the nest around so it's hard to get an accurate count. Pictures coming momentarily.


----------



## StarvingPoet (Dec 28, 2010)

*As Promised*

Pictures! Unfortunately the lovely couple were not very co-operative and thus the pictures are of somewhat poor quality, but we will make do...

Papa (Ariel) in Silhouette








Mama (Hermione)








Ariel is Lazy.








Spawniness! Yay!


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Inbreed the CT with long dorsals and you should get DTCT in F3.

Congrats on the spawn and good luck on raising the fry.


----------



## TheKingsFish (Jan 8, 2011)

They're hatching!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yay!! Good luck with them.


----------



## TheKingsFish (Jan 8, 2011)

We've had to remove Ariel a bit early. We can only see about 12 fry still surviving out of the 50+ that hatched. The bugger was eating them.


----------



## ChelseaK (Oct 23, 2010)

Aww man! That's too bad, I've had a baby eater too 

Congrats on the spawn though!


----------



## TheKingsFish (Jan 8, 2011)

Any reason why they would do that, or are some males just incapable of distinguishing fry from food?


----------



## ChelseaK (Oct 23, 2010)

I suppose stress? That is why my male ate the eggs in my first spawn. But maybe since they were already free swimming he did see them as a snack, he was probably hungry.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They'll do that if they are disturbed or feel threatened.


----------



## TheKingsFish (Jan 8, 2011)

We did forget to take into account that their mother is still recovering from a nasty case of velvet: since it cropped up within a few days of spawning it may have taken its toll on the fry as well. No sign of it on Ariel though, and the few fry we have seen seem to be okay *knock on wood*


----------

